# '03 caad 7 r1000



## Maiden USA (Feb 24, 2014)

G'day from BrisVegas!

I have just been for my Maiden Voyage on my "new" ride - R1000...

it is my second serious road bike and I love it! Being a 60cm frame makes it super stable down the sweeping hills even with the fast steering geometry.

This is the first T6 Al frame that I have ridden and after coming off a ChroMoly framed Boutique Ride I never thought that this frame would be as comfortable as it was. 

The previous owner was. 6' 3" and I am 6' with balanced measurements of 59 top tube and 59 inner leg so the 60cm isn't that much of a stretch , in fact it suits my long arms and legs perfectly.

The CAAD7's thin tubes worried me at first but it seems to be really strong, and overall gave a feeling of confidence especially whilst hill climbing with high cadence...

This beauty is in nice condition for an 11 year old bike and hasn't been thrashed so there is plenty of meat left on the plate.

Anyone who knows anything about this supermodel, good, bad or ugly , please post and let me have it. I want to get the most out of this tour bike and look forward to putting some serious miles under her....

Thanks in Advance!

Glenn (a.k.a Maiden USA)


----------



## Maiden USA (Feb 24, 2014)

P.S. Did they all come from the factory with 105 brakes/shifters ,an Ultegra front and DuraAce rear derailleur?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I suspect some parts changes over the years. The catalog shows all 105 except the crank and RD which were Ultegra. So, either they were changed later, or the factory had run out that day and made a substitution.

Try 25mm tires. Or better still wheels with wider rims like an Archetype together with 25mm tires.


----------



## Maiden USA (Feb 24, 2014)

*Excellent Substitution...*



bikerjulio said:


> I suspect some parts changes over the years. The catalog shows all 105 except the crank and RD which were Ultegra. So, either they were changed later, or the factory had run out that day and made a substitution.
> 
> Try 25mm tires. Or better still wheels with wider rims like an Archetype together with 25mm tires.


Thanks for the info bikerjulio - I am happy with the substitution, ie. DuraAce for Ultegra...

Overall, this bike's groupset progresses from 105 at the front to Ultegra in the middle and DuraAce at the rear, and felt the need to ask what the correct factory running gear was so I could tell whether all of the parts were OEM or retro-fitted.

Very Interesting. It all seems to run smoothly and all in all I cannot fault the Shimano's shifting and braking ability.

Coming from a former Campag Record Rider, that is saying something!

Thanks again.

Maiden USA


----------

